

Flirting with ideas - skorks
http://www.thousandtyone.com/blog/EntrepreneurshipTipYouDoNotFindAGenuineIdeaItFindsYou.aspx

======
prawn
I flirt with ideas, sneak off into the bushes with ideas, have affairs with
ideas, but I can't finish anything. If it's not procrastination that kills me,
it's not getting ideas to the stage where they're public. I know there are a
lot of procrastinators here, but does anyone else get distracted part way
through each idea and jump ship to working on the next shiny thing?

------
alain94040
Pretty good description of the world of ideas and why you only pick _one_ to
really follow through.

